# thieves blend - which do you use



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.quantumbalancing.com/news/thieves_oil.htm

Do you use equal parts or weighted parts?

PSD


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Last year I made this blend for soap and I was happy with having the EO's in equal parts.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Did you have issues with the clove in soap (ie, acceleration)?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

hsmomof4 said:


> Did you have issues with the clove in soap (ie, acceleration)?


I have some of that soap left over. I have a nice swirl in it.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine does not accelerate. Mine is *nearly* equal parts but not quite.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine does not accelerate. Mine is not equal parts. 

Thieves Oil soap is my top seller. It and Spearmint Eucalyptus run neck & neck, but are both way ahead of anything else.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, cool! I'll have to try this one. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Question: Does the cinnamon and clove not overpower the rest of the scents? I can see rosemary making it through, but the euc and lemon I would think would not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

They all make it thru.... I love this blend.... so do some of my customers....
Barb


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Barb, do you use equal parts?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, I use equal parts


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks,


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, thanks.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

What strength are you using the blend at? .5 oz PPO? Less? (I can't imagine more...)


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

hsmomof4 said:


> What strength are you using the blend at? .5 oz PPO? Less? (I can't imagine more...)


Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, use at .5 oz per ppo...... you won't want it any stronger....


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Barb. Was wondering where you've been.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there time to do a four-color swirl?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

yes, in my exp this does not seize


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't do equal parts... so ymmv... but mine moves. Not always... temp seems to play a role, but the cinnamon does.... speed things along. I think a 4 color swirl would be difficult. And mine tints.










This is my UNcolored Thieves bar.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Lynn: What's ymmv?

I was wondering if the bar would be darker because of the cinnnamon & clove oils. I was going to add some lecithin and increase the amount of milk in the hopes I could do it. But now that I think about it, maybe that's just too much trouble. If it sells well, would I really want to be fighting with a batch for a four color swirl?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

ymmv = your mileage may vary

in other words this is my experience... your's might be different....

Honestly, I would not bother coloring this soap. Every location is different, but for me... Thieves was my top seller for 2011. It was also my top monthly seller for 6 of the 12 months. 

I find it moves fast enough... it can be challenging to fill my 3 section mold evenly.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I do use more than .5ppo so that might play a role... I do strongly scent my soaps, but that is part what my customers comment on favorably.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

LynninTX said:


> I do use more than .5ppo so that might play a role... I do strongly scent my soaps, but that is part what my customers comment on favorably.


Me, too.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Clove leaf bud or stem?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bud. IMO. And I sub cassia for cinnamon. Smells the same as cinnamon bark (which is apparently not to be used on the skin), which to me smells better than cinnamon leaf, and is less expensive.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

eepwall I have a question, why is it called 4 theives oil blend. Did 4 theives mix it or di they only use 4 oils and if its the latter then why do all the recipes call for 5 eo's and a carrier oil? Sorry having trouble wrapping my brain around this one. :blush


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.youngliving.us/pdfs/thieves_booklet.pdf


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I plan to put this EO blend in some of my liquid soap to sell as an all-purpose soap, as well as in the foamers and laundry soap.


----------

